# Rolex information please



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Good afternoon,

I have unloaded some (rather lousy) photos here:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zNEI3rKFoBVO4SGcMd92MGZ7lacwudQa

I'm looking for information please. I guess the #1 question is authenticity? How do I know if it's genuine? Anything else would be appreciated, e.g. approximate age etc.

It's a bit battered as I wore it daily for years, and I have a habit of bouncing watches off door frames. 

Thanks,

MBE


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks fine. Manual wind Oyster. If you remove the bracelet, there will be numbers between the lugs with the model reference number and serial number. That will enable accurate dating of your watch.

Foggy


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks Foggy, that was quick. 

I have the numbers 339939 and 6480.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

If your Rolex IS genuine, and from where I am sitting it looks like it is, then I rather like it. I realize that there will be Rolex experts who will be able to date your watch accurately, but for the time being, my estimation is that it dates to the tail-end of the 1950s or perhaps just after 1960. I am as interested as you are to find out the exact date of the watch because that information adds to my mental "style-store" that helps when I come across watches which cannot be dated by serial numbers.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

With that serial number i'd Say 1958.

Foggy


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@mrbadexample if everything is "legit" well worth a sympathetic restoration in my eyes. Beautiful understated watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks in decent order, so I'd advise a movement service, if you don't know when last done, and a polish of the acrylic glass.

Foggy


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

> If your Rolex IS genuine, and from where I am sitting it looks like it is, then I rather like it. I realize that there will be Rolex experts who will be able to date your watch accurately, but for the time being, my estimation is that it dates to the tail-end of the 1950s or perhaps just after 1960. I am as interested as you are to find out the exact date of the watch because that information adds to my mental "style-store" that helps when I come across watches which cannot be dated by serial numbers.


 Glad you like it. Good estimate. 



Foggy said:


> With that serial number i'd Say 1958.
> 
> Foggy


 Thank you, much appreciated. Could it possibly be a little earlier, or is it a matter of fact? :hmmm9uh: I've had this a few years now but it came from my late grandfather. My dad thinks it might have been bought in Malaya but not in 1958 as his dad was out of the army by then. Malaya was his last posting before he was demobbed in '56-7. I'm starting to suspect this might have been a "leaving the army" present to himself.



WRENCH said:


> @mrbadexample if everything is "legit" well worth a sympathetic restoration in my eyes. Beautiful understated watch. :thumbsup:


 Cheers. "Understated" is why I like it and wore it for so long. Ultimately I needed something more expendable for everyday use.

I was going to be asking about restoration...it keeps good time but I've never had it cleaned / serviced / restored. The bracelet is a little beaten up and has some dents and scratches etc, and is a bit bent and stretched at the thick end. Is that something that could be restored? I'd be reluctant to replace it. What should I be looking at, cost wise, to have it made nice?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mrbadexample said:


> What﻿ sh﻿ould﻿﻿ I﻿ be looking at, cost wise, to have it made nice?﻿﻿


 I had one a bit younger done a few years ago, and it wasn't cheap. The guy who did it is retired now, so I can't recommend anyone from experience. Regarding the bracelet, would you consider replacing it with leather ? For example ;


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

It could be a little earlier. The only way to get a truly accurate date is for somebody to open the case back, as inside will be the quarter and year of production. Eg iii.56 for third quarter of 1956.

For UK bracelet restoration , google Seth the watch dealer. Comes highly recommended when it comes to these Rolex bracelets.

Foggy


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I had one a bit younger done a few years ago, and it wasn't cheap. The guy who did it is retired now, so I can't recommend anyone from experience. Regarding the bracelet, would you consider replacing it with leather ? For example ;


 That does look nice but I'd like to keep it as I got it, I think. 



Foggy said:


> It could be a little earlier. The only way to get a truly accurate date is for somebody to open the case back, as inside will be the quarter and year of production. Eg iii.56 for third quarter of 1956.
> 
> Foggy


 I've just noticed that it has the number 57 stamped in the bracelet, visible in the 5th picture. Is that the year? Because if it is then I feel a bit stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

57 is the number of the bracelet end pieces, not the year. Cant tell from the pics, but the bracelet clasp may have the production quarter and year on it. It looks like it might be 2 63 which would suggest the bracelet is later than the watch head.

Foggy


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Foggy said:


> 57 is the number of the bracelet end pieces, not the year. Cant tell from the pics, but the bracelet clasp may have the production quarter and year on it.
> 
> Foggy


 I've got 2 over 63 on the clasp (picture added).


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

mrbadexample said:


> I've got 2 over 63 on the clasp (picture added).


 Which means the bracelet was made in the second quarter of 1963 (or at least the clasp was). So either a later bracelet or a replaced later clasp.

Foggy


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Foggy said:


> Which means the bracelet was made in the second quarter of 1963 (or at least the clasp was). So either a later bracelet or a replaced later clasp.
> 
> Foggy


 Ok, definitely later than the watch? Because I'd be less concerned about replacing it if it wasn't original anyway...

I've looked at Seth the watch dealer, which has given me some indication of servicing / restoration costs. That's a lot. :swoon:

Dare I ask what this is worth or will I be afraid to wear it again? :huh:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

mrbadexample said:


> Dare I ask what this is worth or will I be afraid to wear it again? :huh:


 Just enjoy it. The movement in these are pretty straightforward, so other independent watchmakers would be able to service it assuming no difficult to find parts are needed.

if you want the bracelet sorting, though, Seth is the man.

Foggy


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mrbadexample said:


> That's﻿﻿ a lot﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 It doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> It doesn't seem too bad.


 I've never paid that much for a watch, let alone a service. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mrbadexample said:


> I've never paid that much for a watch, let alone a service. :laugh:


 The one I got restored cost four times what I paid for it.


----------

